# Anyone wanna rp?



## spiralingdragon (Jul 27, 2016)

It's been a while since I did any furry rping. I prefer to do private, 1 on 1 rps. Just message me if you wanna. I'll be playing Max, and when I get dig up a picture of him I'll post it.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 27, 2016)

Wut it bout?


----------



## spiralingdragon (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm not sure. I'm up for anything I suppose. I don't have any plot or anything in mind.


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 27, 2016)

I recommend having a plot or something when asking such things


----------



## spiralingdragon (Jul 27, 2016)

Oh, alright. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 27, 2016)

So is der a plot now?


----------



## spiralingdragon (Jul 27, 2016)

I'm coming up with one. :>


----------



## nitrohusky (Jul 27, 2016)

what is RP


----------



## nitrohusky (Jul 27, 2016)

something tells me it's a really stupid question to ask


----------



## Zipline (Jul 27, 2016)

spiralingdragon said:


> I'm coming up with one. :>


I have a plot idea. Make it about a sexy orange and black dog cat with a healthy obsession of noodles who gets all the Labradors. Cant go wrong there. 
The conflict can be how he overcomes his challenges fighting his nemesis, an evil iguana and a sassy chicken. They try to steal his noodles and starve him of affection by holding the attention of the local hoomans. 
The sexy dog cat has to embark on a journey to discover what it means to be a dog in an equally attractive human body. It will get all the pancakes.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 27, 2016)

nitrohusky said:


> something tells me it's a really stupid question to ask


Rough Pony-smex.
Never again....


----------



## nitrohusky (Jul 27, 2016)

wow


----------



## nitrohusky (Jul 27, 2016)

curls up on the floor and wait's patiently


----------



## nitrohusky (Jul 27, 2016)

it's a comfortable floor I might fall asleep


----------



## nitrohusky (Jul 27, 2016)

BRB I'm going to cook some noodles


----------



## Zipline (Jul 27, 2016)

nitrohusky said:


> BRB I'm going to cook some noodles


*rushes into the room* NOODLES?!? *knocks over lamps and papers with my excited barking and jumping*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 27, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I have a plot idea. Make it about a sexy orange and black dog cat with a healthy obsession of noodles who gets all the Labradors. Cant go wrong there.
> The conflict can be how he overcomes his challenges fighting his nemesis, an evil iguana and a sassy chicken. They try to steal his noodles and starve him of affection by holding the attention of the local hoomans.
> The sexy dog cat has to embark on a journey to discover what it means to be a dog in an equally attractive human body. It will get all the pancakes.



Sounds like a whole lot of gloating.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 27, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Sounds like a whole lot of gloating.


I am  just trying to be a good citizen and help them come up with a plot for their aggressive pony role play. But it is clear to me you will not be happy until there is a crossover onto mine that involves a fly  and not a moth


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 27, 2016)

But I didn't say that... Why are you putting me in RP? I cannot into RP. I don't how.


----------



## nitrohusky (Jul 27, 2016)

Zipline said:


> *rushes into the room* NOODLES?!? *knocks over lamps and papers with my excited barking and jumping*



sorry I ate them all already


----------



## nitrohusky (Jul 27, 2016)

but i cans make mors


----------



## Zipline (Jul 27, 2016)

nitrohusky said:


> sorry I ate them all already


I am sorry to. *shoots you a sly grin* Pssssshhhhh *pees on the carpet* whoops.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I am sorry to. *shoots you a sly grin* Pssssshhhhh *pees on the carpet* whoops.


OI ! BAD KITTY/PUPPY !!!
Shoo shoo


----------



## Zipline (Jul 27, 2016)

D: How did you get here kangaroo?! *runs off but it just spreads the pee further through the house*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Zipline said:


> D: How did you get here kangaroo?! *runs off but it just spreads the pee further through the house*


Sweet mother of... *flicks paw and freezes the floor into solid ice and makes you trip over* there you go


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 27, 2016)

I'll be "fun" (is that how you spell it?) for once.

*sits on shelf watching ensuing chaos*


----------



## Zipline (Jul 27, 2016)

*Sad mewing...* I landed to hard on my paw after you tripped me into a wall.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Zipline said:


> *Sad mewing...* I landed to hard on my paw after you tripped me into a wall.


*walks over and fiddles your tail* Fluffy : 3


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 27, 2016)

Zipline said:


> *Sad mewing...* I landed to hard on my paw after you tripped me into a wall.



*tiny snickering*


----------



## nitrohusky (Jul 27, 2016)

Zipline said:


> I am sorry to. *shoots you a sly grin* Pssssshhhhh *pees on the carpet* whoops.



I'm sorry I ate all the noodles but I will gladly give them back to you.
how about I leave them in the form of a nice Brown package on the floor for you to find.


----------



## Zipline (Jul 27, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> *tiny snickering*


*tiny buzzing coming from inside my mouth* I wonder where that pesky moth went..


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 27, 2016)

Zipline said:


> *tiny buzzing coming from inside my mouth* I wonder where that pesky moth went..



Agh how did you find me so fast


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Agh how did you find me so fast


Yuck... *sticks tongue out*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Yuck... *sticks tongue out*



, What are you just going to stand there or help me out? I don't appreciate being trapped in this!


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> , What are you just going to stand there or help me out? I don't appreciate being trapped in this!


*opens the captor's mouth* Be freeeee... *secretly readies a bug-spray behind*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *opens the captor's mouth* Be freeeee... *secretly readies a bug-spray behind*



I can see behind myself you know. I'm a fly, don't you know better, or should I bite you?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I can see behind myself you know. I'm a fly, don't you know better, or should I bite you?


*pushes the "button" and sprays it anyway*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *pushes the "button" and sprays it anyway*



*pushed back and gets stuck to wall*

aghhhh, this stuff burns! *looks around* I wish I could see your dumb face but you got it on my eyes


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> *pushed back and gets stuck to wall*
> 
> aghhhh, this stuff burns! *looks around* I wish I could see your dumb face but you got it on my eyes


Hey, nobody calls my ultra fluffy face "dumb" ! *bug-spray intensifies*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Hey, nobody calls my ultra fluffy face "dumb" ! *bug-spray intensifies*



*falls to floor in small puddle of bug spray*  *slowly tries crawling out of it*

Is that it all you got? bugspray? god that stuff is some twisted torture.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> *falls to floor in small puddle of bug spray*  *slowly tries crawling out of it*
> 
> Is that it all you got? bugspray? god that stuff is some twisted torture.


*readies a fly-swatter* Hehehe...


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *readies a fly-swatter* Hehehe...



*crawls under a bookshelf*

I don't know what evil you're pulling next but please spare me


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> *crawls under a bookshelf*
> 
> I don't know what evil you're pulling next but please spare me


No ! You're too stingy ! Polluting my mom's pizza like a nosy little pest you always are ! And you really *bug* me !

*starts searching through the bookshelf*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> No ! You're too stingy ! Polluting my mom's pizza like a nosy little pest you always are ! And you really *bug* me !
> 
> *starts searching through the bookshelf*



I'm not that kind of fly! Though pizzaddoes sound good. But still!

 *hides crawls up behind some books*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I'm not that kind of fly! Though pizzaddoes sound good. But still!
> 
> *hides crawls up behind some books*


*stops searching through the books* Oh fine -_ -


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *stops searching through the books* Oh fine -_ -



Ha, yes! *begins to fly for the door*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Ha, yes! *begins to fly for the door*


*hears mom's scream in the kitchen a few seconds later* OK that's it ! *readies the bug-spray like a shield and the bug-swatter like a sword*


----------



## um_pineapplez (Jul 27, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I can see behind myself you know. I'm a fly, don't you know better, or should I bite you?


see this is why I don't like insect fursonas.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *hears mom's scream in the kitchen a few seconds later* OK that's it ! *readies the bug-spray like a shield and the bug-swatter like a sword*



Ha, I bet you couldn't hit a barn from the inside


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Ha, I bet you couldn't hit a barn from the inside


*sounds of bug-swatter spanking and bug-spray spraying everywhere on the walls come from the kitchen*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

um_pineapplez said:


> see this is why I don't like insect fursonas.


I once had a scorpion fursona : 3


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *sounds of bug-swatter spanking and bug-spray spraying everywhere on the walls come from the kitchen*



I heard you were good with a sword, but apparently not a swatter. *mocks you*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I heard you were good with a sword, but apparently not a swatter. *mocks you*


Oh yeah ? *kneels down in a meditating pose and closes eyes, then suddenly grabs the swatter and spanks as soon as the buzzing sounds pass by* Hiii-YA ! *squishy sounds* Eeeew...


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 27, 2016)

I believe I'm witnessing murder as it happens.. *Jinouga shutters in fright*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I believe I'm witnessing murder as it happens.. *Jinouga shutters in fright*


Wut ? You never "hurt a fly" ? Big deal bruh


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Oh yeah ? *kneels down in a meditating pose and closes eyes, then suddenly grabs the swatter and spanks as soon as the buzzing sounds pass by* Hiii-YA ! *squishy sounds* Eeeew...



 I believe you have just decimated a tomato. You were close though. Like, a centimeter.l, but no cigar.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> I believe you have just decimated a tomato. You were close though. Like, a centimeter.l, but no cigar.


Well then *bug-spray intensifies*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Jul 27, 2016)

*Even the Jinouga hides behind something away from the bug spray of doom*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 27, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Well then *bug-spray intensifies*



Fine fine, I'll stop being annoying, what do you want from me?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Jul 27, 2016)

MadKiyo said:


> Fine fine, I'll stop being annoying, what do you want from me?


Stop buzzing me while I'm concentrating my pizzutsu !... Pizza-jutsu. Yes, that's the one.



Azrion/Zhalo said:


> *Even the Jinouga hides behind something away from the bug spray of doom*


*double face-paws*


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Jul 27, 2016)

Alright, deal, shake on it?


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Jul 27, 2016)

...*tries sneaking into a kitchen..*


----------

